# Farmhouse Table w_Buffet



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*The Concept*

In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.










It's the first thing I've ever quoted and been paid to make in my shop. Going through the estimating process was introspective, in a way; deciding how long it would take to build vs. actual, billable time was something I'd never considered before in a project. It also meant dividing the tasks into chunks that could be estimated and tracked. An hourly rate had to be set, and materials estimate were needed. And while that was being pulled together, the anxiety of possibly not getting the work set in as well. I asked a few questions, pondered life as a for-profit wood butcher and decided to move towards accepting the challenge. All while internally questioning my own ability to make the piece.

At the end of the process, I was happy with the quote sent forward; there were hours to do all portions of the work in a productive way (I wasn't going to bill for learning curve or set-up time, for example). By counting actual, working hours and not setup time, 'thinking,' and trial and error, the actuals data I'd collect during the build would be valid and reusable for like-tasks in subsequent bids. I also placed a small adder percentage on materials to cover shopping, taxes, etc. Finally, I made it a fixed price offer; even if it took longer (and I somewhat expected it would, being my first time out of the gate) no more would be charged.

Before the quote was sent, however, I was asked to include a second piece: a buffet table built to match the farmhouse table in overall design and style.










I agreed, updated the quote and sent it for the client to consider. When the 'half down' check arrived, the clock started ticking! I'll capture some of the work for this blog series, and hopefully it'll turn out alright. Thanks for looking!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


What, your not done yet?  I'm watching this series, my first compensated project is in the pipeline.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


I'm also quite interested in how well your projects turn out and if the quotes are in the ball park as to what you really want to profit beside experience. Will you require and tools you don't already possess? I'll be watching the build.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Good for you Smitty. You'll either make a little pocket change or learn a few things. Estimating is pretty easy in theory. In reality its what makes or breaks a business. Tracking the progress is the second most important task IMHO.

Plus, we'll get to follow. Win-win


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely looking forward to this blog!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


...and I'm still watching the clock over your shoulder! 
DanK


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Good luck, will be following along with anticipation.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Kevin, no, I'm not done yet.  But when I am, you'll be the third one to know…

Don't need any additional tooling than what I have, Russell. And I'm into the build a little ways now and the estimates are holding pretty solid so far.

For Don and Dan, I really feel the oversight! Seriously! So the way I'm going to think of hours vs estimate is this: would I do a second, exact order for the same estimated hours? We'll see.

And thanks, Dean and Pat, for checking in! It's going to be different from what I've done to this point, for sure.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Following along here, as well, Smitty. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


You will br fine.
When I do estimates for 1st time work I try to be fair.
First I make sure material cost is covere, that is quite simple.
Labor is the struggle, I estimate enough time to complete the job if everything goes well, when it takes longer because of some unforseen issue I usually eat the loss. TIME is only time, I want the customer to be very satisfied, so if it takes me longer than normal to do a GOOD job I will. (Example: 2 extra hours out of my time at night is not the end of the world to have a satisfied customer)
I usually try to quote a price and STICK to it, nothing worse in my mind than being pennied to death AFTER someone is finished.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Chips, that's a terrific approach that is my own, I just didn't put it into words as well as you have. Thanks! And I appreciate the support, Candy!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


I certainly hope you make a lil profit, Smitty! I cannot imagine trying to estimate labor costs, since I sell my little projects months after being built. I hope this will lead to a steady inflow of commissioned pieces!

BTW, how do you keep up with time? An actual timer in the shop? Or just writing down figures after each session? I used to own a shop timer for keeping up with time, but it died after being thrown 40 feet against a steel wall in a moment of frustration. 

Do you find yourself using power tools more since the build is being timed, or are ya using vintage hand tools as always?

Love the progress shots I've seen thus far! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


No change in the way I build things just because it's 'timed,' mostly because each step has already been done in another project or another and is practiced/familiar. To record time spent is a reflection the next morning on what I got done and how much time it took. Take last night, for example.

- Went over to the shop around 6:30, left the shop at 10:30
- Worked on one element of the build, got done what I wanted
- I figure two hours of work.

How?

Well, I took a couple pictures for the Epic Thread, check LJs a few times, did some sharpening, moved a few bench tools around, talked with my wife when she came over, etc. etc. So the time actually working can fairly be set at the two hour mark.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Great questions Terry.

Thanks for sharing this with us Smitty.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Good for you Smitty, thanks for sharing also. I saw the progress in the furniture maker's forum and it's looking very good.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Nice Smitty, are you going to turn the legs?
Cant wait to see all the different vintage tools you use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


For anyone following, next installment has been posted!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The Concept*
> 
> In the not-too-distant past, a young lady and her new husband spotted a 'farm house table' project on Pinterest and thought about building it for their new house. A family member recommended me as someone who might be interested in completing the project for them.
> 
> ...


Good start Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Legs for the Table*

The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.

Another feature of the on-line build was pre-turned legs from Lowe's Home Improvement Warehouse. The first time I went to check out those legs for the table portion of the quote, my local store had exactlyone of them in stock. More importantly, it was rather spindly looking compared to the one in the on-line pictures. Pretty wide grain lines, too. Those would do fine for the buffet side board, but they didn't strikeme as being optimal for a 3' x 6' table, so I started looking for options.

I have a set of vintage table legs from a take-down several years ago; they're 3" and beefy, more like the inspiration piece, and tight-grained walnut.










For them to work in this build, a straightforward mod was needed. I took some pics of the process:














































Once off the lathe, each leg get the range of sanding grits and rasps as required to make all transitions disappear in look and feel. Very pleased with the outcome. So with the table legs now ready to go, I picked up a set of four for the buffet at a second nearby store and was set to go. The new and old blend incredibly well, I must say (maybe a side by side later, sorry). That's all for legs, then, so until next time thanks for looking!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Going with M&T-good man!

And nice legs by the way! (I wonder if ZZ Top had these in mind when they wrote the song…...?!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


I bet they did! Bunch of jointers, those guys!


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Nice work Smitt.

Don't forget, you have friends close by that have a Kreg, and all kinds of other toys 

I really enjoy reading your blogs. I don't always come on and comment but I always read the emails- lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Hog!

Invitation is always open when you're up here in the northern parts of God's Country (SoIL)!


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


I actually went to Kunz today and picked up some material for a couple jobs. I keep forgetting or am in a rush. I will come visit one day, I promise.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Looking good, nice start and M&T is a smart choice, going to be doing some myself for another Shaker Side Table.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Smitty has a board stretcher! Nice turning on those legs. You knew you'd use 'em someday!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Off to a good start.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Another Smitty adventure begins !


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the reclaimed legs!
Especially when it's walnut.
Thanks for the photos, Smitty!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Off to the races.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Atta boy Smitty. You are cruising.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Legs for the Table*
> 
> The on-line build instructions call for all-pocket-screw construction of the table frame as well as the tabletop. I didn't think that type of joinery was the best option, especially for matching legs to aprons. Not enough resistance to racking. And I can joint and glue up a top without pocket screws as well. Finally, there's the practical matter of not owning a pocket hole system and not wanting to buy one. So right away I decided to go with M&T joints at the corners and glue for the tops.
> 
> ...


Lovely legs.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Table Aprons*

Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
.
.
.
Uhm, NOT.

Time for another blog entry, of course, but this one will have some rambling about this tool or that, and include some pictures that some label as 'Tool Porn.' Ahh, now that's the way to write a blog series on LJs, right? So with that teaser out of the way, time to talk about aprons. And I don't mean these:










But these:










Apron measurements came straight from that diagram, except that I added an inch to either end of all the apron cuts to account for tenons. It was a very straightforward activity, jointing the long edges of each apron, top and bottom. The #8 Jointer (Heft & Hubris) is a tool that simply refuses to stop once it's in motion; no hand tools compare to the feeling you get using this beast.










But I digress. To do the jointing means taking passes with the #8 along the entire length of the stuff until at least a near-full-length shaving is taken. Flat should be attained at that point, and it's confirmed with a winding stick of your choosing. The second quality check comes with the square; you want the new edge to be square the board's face. If it's not there are a couple of options that I'd like to explore.

The first is technique. Let's say the edge runs away from the face, like this:










Conversations here on LJs tell me it's somewhat common to inadvertently hold a plane off-level like this when jointing. Could be a left hand/right hand balance thing, or even an imperfect clamping of the piece to be worked. Doesn't matter, it happens. To fix it is to hold the plane such that it takes the high side down a little with each pass of the tool until the outside skew is gone. And that's the way I usually addressed the problem. It typically meant taking a bunch more passes, though.

Instead of adjusting my grip on the plane, this time I tried something different that was mentioned in Robert Wearing's Woodworking Essentials: using the lateral adjust on the cutter to correct the skew. I adjusted the cutter of the plane in such a way that it counters the worker's tendency to apply the slant in the first place. In other words, in this example, I extended the cutter a bit more from the sole of the plane on side that is towards me at the bench, and with two passes:










The result was spot-on square.

And by the time I was half-way through the overall exercise, I was taking level swipes for flat and hitting a couple more to address skew without even checking for square along the way and it worked every time. Funny how I'm that predictable.

Once the aprons were dressed and cut to the length, it was time to mark them for tenons. The key here is having a tool that can reliably capture and apply markings from the mortises that are already in place (my M&T equivalent of 'tails first' is to cut mortises first, but astute readers will have noticed in the second blog the reclaimed legs were pre-morticed) to the stock that will receive the tenons. Where to mark? Good question.

Besides being made of 2×4s, the apron design included a piece of 1x stock on the bottom of each apron as a detail. I like it, and want to add it to both pieces. The depth of the resultant ledge was wag'd visually by making a pattern piece that featured tenons to fit the mortises extant in the legs and a 1x ledge that ended with some setback from the surface of each leg (if that makes sense).

My pattern pieces:










The side marks of the tenons to be cut were transferred to a marking gauge.










And in case you just missed it, when it comes to marking gauges there's no substitute for rosewood and brass (see Galoot Index): the Stanley #198. Here's the business end of the tool:










And a blurry pic of the Stanley logo w/ No. 198 on one of the marker stems:










Defining the thickness of the tenons is easy (that's what doing mortises first does for you!); I needed to set the gauge based on the face of the apron stuff. Here's taking those settings from the gauge and putting them to a piece of apron stock:










I cut the tenons out of the 2×4 apron stuff with bench hook and backsaw (no glamour there), and for awhile had legs and apron pieces scattered around the shop.










Follow-on fit checks went well, so it was time for glue-up. First, the short ends were put together. The 1x stock held the legs square to the apron, BTW.










Then the long sides.










Six foot bar clamps and ratchet straps come in handy at times like this.










Checked everything for square and ensured all four legs were solidly on the floor, too. Let the glue cure overnight, glued and nailed the 1x adder stock to the aprons then applied primer to everything.










That completed the table frame! Enough of this installment, so until next time thanks for looking!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


Nice post, Great progress.
I use the same technique with my #8 as well, works like a champ.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


You know its going to be a good day when you start it with a cup of coffee and a work along in Smitty's shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


Thanks, Gents, it was good getting this first assy done! Very pleased with the result, table is incredibly solid.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


+1 Don, so very true.

Six foot bar clamps and ratchet straps come in handy at times like this." - Just in case you have several lying around like everyone does.

Thank you Smitty!!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


Good stuff, Smitty.

By the way, you know that when I finally build a bigger shop, I'm going to come steal your floor, don't you?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


This is coming along nicely, Smitty. It is going to be a good looking table.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


Table is coming together nicely Smitty. great show as usual.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...





> "Six foot bar clamps and ratchet straps come in handy at times like this." - Just in case you have several lying around like everyone does.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tony, those 6' bar clamps have been hanging on the wall for the better part of three years and this is exactly the second time they've come in handy. Gotta gloat a little bit, after paying all that room and board. 

The floor is staying put, JayT. And so am I. And thanks to Charles and Maur!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


looks great, Smitty! Cannot wait to see the finish.
I enjoy seeing your shop a mess, and your hand tools as always!
The logo on that 198 is sweet; what a gorgeous tool…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


It is definitely a mess, Terry. Right after this part was done, the realization hit that things needed to be re-organized and cleared so there would be room to work on pieces of this size. So the scenery will de-clutter in a bit in future installments.

RE: the #198. I've done my share of coveting on the Tite-Mark gauges, but always come back to the fact I will not use anything but my #198 / #199 tools. Not looking forward to sharpening the wheels (the #199 really needs it), but that's another story (likely) involving the careful use of a short piece of dowel, a wood screw, power drill and very fine sandpaper. Can't screw up, there are no replacements 'cept for buying a lesser model Stanley wheel gauge and scarfing from that.

The extremes vintage users will go to, right?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


hmmm…never thought about trying to sharpen those wheel cutters…I was lucky enough to receive a micro-adjust brass model from ErikF in the last swap, but I'm pretty sure it uses Veritas replacements.

Sounds like we need to follow eBay for 198 cutters!

And, another reason I NEED a small metal lathe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table Aprons*
> 
> Okay, the first two installments have been short and to the point, a format that will continue throughout this series.
> .
> ...


Next installment is up!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Buffet Framework*

Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.










Whereas the table needed 2×4s for apron material, a buffet needs more height for drawers but less width of stock overall. I took the biggest clue from the squared-off stock at the top of the turned legs; it was that dimension setting the height of the casework and nothing else. So with a 3/4" undercap taken into account, I needed good 1×8 stock. Off to the lumberyard, then!










Okay, maybe I'm not that far out in the sticks. But I did have to shop for material!

Anyway, had to do a slight rip of the 1x stock at the table saw. Because both edges will either butt up to the table top or be sandwiched to the undercap, the boards were good 'straight from the saw.' For the mortises on each leg, I used the Steel City hollow chisel mortiser.










And the RAS to cut tenons on the 1×8 apron material, a couple of which needed tweeking with the #92 shoulder plane.










The front of the table needs some kind of framework that gets me three drawers in this piece. And while I wasn't completely sure of the entire subassembly, I did know the solution would involve a couple dovetail keys at the tops of each front leg. It's something also picked up from Robert Wearing, and I used it the first time ever (and last time, as it figures) on the Mission Style Nightstand project.










A measurement of the back apron reveal told me the dimension of the front key board, less dovetails of course. Some cutting at the bench and on the legs got me this:



















From there it was a relatively simple series of steps to add three defined outlines for the drawers, keeping these frames set back from the fronts of the legs as the aprons are. I think the drawers will be slightly inset from there, but that's getting just a bit ahead of myself. Here's the assembly I came up with, and it fits nicely. Oh, and ignore the top that's in the picture, that's another installment.










I'll be able to drive a few screws into the top, through the key board, making everything nice and tight. I will not be adding screws to the length of the back side, to allow for movement across the grain of the top. The ends will be screwed via elongated holes in 'screwstrips' fastened to the side aprons. In other words, fixed in place on three sides. With a top that's 1 1/2" thick, it should work fine. Here's a pic of said 'strip' on the buffett table as it was being glued in place:










There's also the under strip visible on that end cap pic!

So take a look again at the image of the table with frame in place. It was clamped in place, and will stay t hat way until it's all pieced together with lower frame, shelf and top. Now to work those tops for each of these frames, and design that lower shelf… How those things come together are topics for future installments, so until then thanks for looking!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


Making great progress. 
I like using the dovetail keys as well, I will be cutting a couple in the next day or two for a Shaker End Table I am building.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pat! Gonna share your end table build somewhere? I'd like to see that bench of yours in action.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


Progress is looking good!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


No, I did not think about doing that. Spent the afternoon cutting the boards to size, so next step is to start on the joinery. Here is a pic of all the wood after cutting today using handsaw and mostly the tablesaw:










You can still see the battens in place, needed to flatten the board for the legs. I will use them again tomorrow when flattening the two pieces on the left, that will be glued up for the top.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


Looks good Smitty, but the Steel City took the whole thing out of galootville.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


No apologies, Don!

And it's only one picture, so maybe just skip that part of the blog.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


very nice, Smitty!
hey, I shop at a lumber yard like your photo!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


This is looking really great.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


I like that I sometimes have to read a paragraph twice in order to get my head around what you're describing/performing. Fun stuff. Learning lots. Thank you.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


Moving right along Smitty. Looking good!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


Look'n good, Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


True confession: pics slim to this point, but will pick up. Didn't believe I'd be blogging it vs. just a project post.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Framework*
> 
> Simple enough here, right? Duplicate the look and feel of the aprons on the Farmhouse Table, but at the size and scale suited to a buffet with drawers.
> 
> ...


Looks good Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Table, Buffet Tops*

Bought 12' 2×6s at the local lumber yard, brought them into the shop and cut them into even 6' lengths via RAS,










… ensuring every end was from the saw, nice and square. Jointed the seven boards needed for the table using the #8 and a square, a process discussed in detail in the previous installment.










20/20 hindsight, but I should have addressed the radius corners of the 2×4s by ripping them before jointing, but I didn't do that until the second (buffet) build. Here's the table top in one of the dry-fit setups:










When it was all set, there were several glue lines that I knew wouldn't take stain. So let the jack planing begin!










That went very well, and was actually quite fun. I made great progress the first night, spending about a half-our dressing the glued-up top. When I returned to the shop later the next day, however, the top had begun to curl. Argh. Stupid wet lumber!

At this point I stopped work on the top with just a little bit to go. I placed it on the completed table frame and added Jorgensen f-clamps at the corners.










When two legs pulled up off the floor, I added sandbags to the top; those are my granddad's cabinet shop sandbags, btw. I appreciate them with each use I find for them; he probably knew all of the uses, just didn't think to tell me in my younger days. ☺

The sandbags were only needed for a couple of days, then all was level again. Clamped and unfinished is just how the table will remain until such time the final planing is done and it's ready for stain and paint.

The buffet top benefited a bit from 'lessons learned,' with all pieces ripped to square corner dimensions prior to jointing and gluing. And even though this material had been sitting in the shop several days longer than the stock used on the farmhouse table top, it moved like crazy after glue-up… I mean, severe wind. Work with the jack plane addressed it (had to traverse top and bottom, about 20 gals of shavings),










but even then had to apply clamps and once again reach for the sandbags to spring it back where it needed to be.










So I have frames and tops made for the table and buffet sideboard at this point, and it was pretty quick after those were made that I added primer to them. Good progress, I'd say, and everything has been running pretty close to estimate by my count of productive time. The tricks remaining include drawers and lower shelf, so that's what I'll do. Next time! So until then, thanks for looking!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table, Buffet Tops*
> 
> Bought 12' 2×6s at the local lumber yard, brought them into the shop and cut them into even 6' lengths via RAS,
> 
> ...


Great post and progress, love those shavings!
I tend to think some of the twist I get after glue ups comes from me over tightening the clamps, I still have a lot to learn.
Good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table, Buffet Tops*
> 
> Bought 12' 2×6s at the local lumber yard, brought them into the shop and cut them into even 6' lengths via RAS,
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pat!

You might be right on the twist. Better prep before glue up means less clamping pressure; Easier said than done, of course.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table, Buffet Tops*
> 
> Bought 12' 2×6s at the local lumber yard, brought them into the shop and cut them into even 6' lengths via RAS,
> 
> ...


So true :0)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table, Buffet Tops*
> 
> Bought 12' 2×6s at the local lumber yard, brought them into the shop and cut them into even 6' lengths via RAS,
> 
> ...


great progress Smitty, your sandbags remind me of the Jimmy diResta videos where he uses large metal weights for things like that.

great show as usual!! seems to be coming together quickly


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table, Buffet Tops*
> 
> Bought 12' 2×6s at the local lumber yard, brought them into the shop and cut them into even 6' lengths via RAS,
> 
> ...


Wonderful progress and problem solving. It's looking great.

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Table, Buffet Tops*
> 
> Bought 12' 2×6s at the local lumber yard, brought them into the shop and cut them into even 6' lengths via RAS,
> 
> ...


You're making great progress, Smitty! I'm looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Buffet Lower Shelf*

To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'

I don't know how high off the floor a lower shelf should be, or how much room is enough above the shelf, so I reached for a cut-off 1x and used it to make a horizontal mark on the inside of each the left and right pair of legs; the plan is to notch in a pair of dado'd rails that in turn will hold the shelf. Four stopped dados in turned legs… sounds fun, right? I thought so, too. Mess up, and it's back to Lowes for another leg (or two, or three, etc.). Oh, well. Gotta learn sometime, right?

Each side rail was cut somewhat long (how much longer was a wag…), as I didn't really care how deep each end extended into a leg. Had to be at least 3/8", but not as much as 3/4" as that'd weaken the leg (or so I think). From there, I wanted to rails to set in the dado fully, if that makes sense. So getting an even depth was a focus (to have full contact when the rail is pressed into place and glued). Hard to chisel on a tapered and turned leg, but I've covered that. Held a rail end against a leg and traced a rectangle. First I did a couple shallow cuts at the top and bottom of each 'mortise' with the gent's backsaw, then got busy chiseling.










Lots of fit checks for each, of course.










The way I kept the legs perpendicular to the ground and parallel to each other was low-tech; I measured the distance between the centers of each side leg and checked that it was the same at the bottom of the legs using a couple small marks; when the distances matched, I was done chiseling. Clamp-up of the pieces then confirmed all was well.










With the rails figured out, attention turned to the actual shelf itself. I looked around the shop for materials to use; there was a nice piece of 1×12 pine leaning against the back wall… But with any kind of weight applied, that thing would sag something fierce. After pondering some kind of support structure for the shelf and coming up with nothing aesthetically neutral, the long piece of red oak caught my eye. It'd lend weight to the piece at a low center of gravity, which is good, and is more rigid than the pine alternative. Finally, it was cheap. Very cheap. Okay, it was free; a handyman-for-hire friend of mine pulled a couple long and wide pieces from an office as part of a renovation and gave them to me vs. sending each to the dumpster. I didn't think to include the shelf board in the quote, either, so this was a win-win.

Width needed was around 12 ½", board was not wide enough. So a couple rip cuts with a second piece of the red oak stock, and jointing w/ Heft & Hubris, resulted in stock that needed a final rip, so I got a chance to use my 'new' panel marking gauge.



















Simple but effective iron tool. Long point that slides up and down a trapezoidal shaft, small 'hook' on the end.



















With the shelf board done (yay! I made a board!), I added a dado to each side rail w/ the Stanley #45.



















Then did a fit check of the shelf. All was good! Here it is, in place and hit with some filler where it sported a couple finish nail holes from it's former life.










And of course, another sandbag sighting; they're always in use with these pieces. For dry-fitting, the sandbags and clamps work together to add stability. For glue-ups, the sandbags really drag the piece down on all four legs, getting good contact across the board.

Now that everything is constructed, it's safe to glue up to final form, lightly sand any surface imperfections and apply sealer / primer. Easy enough, right? Right! Here it is, then (glue up went on without a hitch!):










The drawer frame will be included in the glue up just prior to fitting the drawers, and that's another installment. Until then, thanks for looking!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


This is going to be a beautiful piece and you are doing such a nice job on it. You have such an interesting shop and I certainly want to follow along.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


That is coming along nice Smitty. Good idea with the sand bags!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


Thanks, Charles! It's an adventure… Putting a shelf on a turned leg table was an action I really hadn't thought much about before. Now that it's done, I'd not hesitate to do it again, same way. It's really possible because of the stability afforded by the large M&T joints above; anything less than a fully rigid frame would be not good.

Good to see you, Putty, thanks for the comments!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


Thanks for the many lessons, Smitty!
Cannot imagine mortising a turned leg, but your method looks great!
The table and buffet are looking fantastic.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


I like how you mortised in the support rail for the shelf, xlnt idea.
The Buffet looks awesome so far, really enjoying watching your progress.
I want me one of those panel gauges, sweet tool!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


So many avenues on which to err with the shelf installation and you make your success look so simple…

Great stuff, thank you Smitty.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


Smitty, your tools must be happy to have such a capable owner. Oh wait a minute….I'm anthropomorphizing. My bad. Good looking project though!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...





> Smitty, your tools must be happy to have such a capable owner.
> 
> - summerfi


That brought a smile to my face! Thanks Bob!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


Looks great! I like the sandbag idea too.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


Making great progress, Smitty. I sense more commissions may be coming your way.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


I always feel home when I see pictures from your shop.
Love to see how you work and what you come up with.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


Well, she's certainly coming along great! I'm curious what results you'll have with the paint. I always seem to get a rough surface when painting bare wood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Lower Shelf*
> 
> To get shelf in place between four turned legs is a challenge I'd not considered before, much less undertaken. Should the shelf have concave rounds at each corner to match profiles with the legs, with dowels to hold them in place? Or should the same setup have notches cut in the legs for additional holding power? The shelf will sag, being in the neighborhood of 50" long; is additional support needed? What can be done to mitigate sagging? All of this, and more, with the certain knowledge there's little margin for error. Make the shelf board too short, and I'm pulling the legs out of square in some way. Unintentionally too long, same thing. As Winnie the Pooh says, 'think, think, think.'
> 
> ...


^ thanks for the word vomit, songmin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Buffet Drawers*

Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?

I marked a piece of pine stock -bought as buffet casework- as drawer fronts by tracing the drawer frame right onto the board. With a little handplane work on ends and edges, each of them was a pretty good fit to the buffet.










Pulled oak stock from my 'drawer sides salvage stock,' six pieces that'll do nicely.



















Each piece had to be cut to the proper length, and I did that at the RAS. Then the dados had to be cut; that was done with the #238, ensuring the 1/4" clearance was in place for the center slide.










Then it was time to start the half-blind dovetail process for each of the drawers. Doing these is likely my favorite bench activity, beginning with set-up of the #198 Gauge (told you I loved this tool). Once I knew those overall limits, I could lay out the dovetails. Not having mastered the use of dividers for this, I've settled into the habit of dovetail marking via chisel:










It works for me! And once those were marked, it was a simple matter of cutting tails on three pairs of drawer sides with the Disston gent's saw, removing waste with the Disston 10B coping saw and chiseling out whatever was left with the Stanely SW #720 re-issues.




























When all tails were cut, it was onto marking and cutting of each drawer front.



















First one wasn't bad (some rust in the ole' skillset):










Second and third ones benefitted from having the tails marked with knife vs pencil.



















End of the day and I had two drawer fronts mated with their sides, about 90 minutes invested in this subactivity thus far. Seeing drawers stuck in place gave me a good feeling this would all pull together eventually!



















By the end of the next shop session, all three drawer sets were done, to a near-complete install of 3/4" drawer backs that are dado'd into the sides (side dadoes cut at RAS):



















Because the center drawer slides anchor through the bottom and into the drawer backs from underneath, the backs were cut flush with the top of the drawer sides. Bottoms were made from a piece of 1/4" plywood I found along the back wall of the shop. Old stuff, very nice stuff.

Some glue up action took place over the next couple days.



















A bunch of fitting and fettling to get each of them working the way I wanted them too, work that blew through the guesstimated time. Install of the slides was straightforward.










But again, fitting drawers is not a fave activity. Guess it'd be better using false fronts that screw into the drawers. Maybe next time. But I learned a lot (and I'm talking about drawer installation, not estimating).



















I will say, after being motivated to try it based on a video Red posted, it's a damn fine activity to trim drawer sides with the Stanley #9! Why? More area in front of the iron to register against the piece, ensuring a flat run. Worked awesome.



















And as you can see in that last close up, I added a bead to the bottom edge of each drawer with the #66.



















All was fit and glued up with drawer bottoms and backs, and drawers were officially done. Oh, the knobs are 'legacy' and will be painted / installed later. Let's call this 'done' for now, so until next time, Thanks for Looking!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


Excellent reading, and nice work, Smitty!
That looks like a fine excuse to buy a No.9.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


Don't walk, Run! to your nearest Stanley dealer, right?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


So speaking of estimating time, where are we at with the overall time spent on the entire project vs estimated time investment?

It is coming along nicely by the way. Were the end users expecting half blind hand cut dovetails? that has to be an added bonus to their piece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


From a general standpoint, Shane, I would not offer the same rate if I were to build this same set again. All the estimates are good except drawers and finishing… Drawers off by about 4 hours, and finishing (prime, paint, stain, clear coat) off by 4 to 6 hours.

EDIT: I don't think they were expecting it. But honestly, I included the hours to make them in the quote because it's the only way I can build drawers with any degree of confidence.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


great show Smitty, I'm at a similar stage in my commission build, I'm getting too the part where I need to make drawers and I am tempted to cut them by hand but I'm scared of the time it is going to add to this project, I'm very tempted to do plywood drawers with box jointed corners.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


Love it!
Xlnt progress, really enjoying all the details.
Love making drawers by hand, so much satisfaction when the end product is completed.
Makes me look forward to building the drawer for the table I am working on now, still about a week away for me.
Great idea with the beading detail. I have been on the look out locally for a beading plane. I have tried practicing making a bead using a Snipes Bill Plane and a small Round Plane, but can't get the look or repeatability needed to try it on a project yet.
Keep'em coming :0)


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


This has been fun to watch. Thanks for taking the time Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


This is the point in the build that I started taking better pictures of the process (I'm sure you've all noticed). At the home stretch!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


As Norm would say, you're gaining on it!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


Half Blind Dovetails, I didn't see that one comin'.

...but Hey, If yer buildin' a Signature Piece, ya gotta' feel the pride when ya sign yer name to it. Nice touch.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Buffet Drawers*
> 
> Started work on the drawers over the weekend, when the center slides came in from an internet order placed last week. Haven't dealt with slides before, so there's some apprehension. Picked out what I needed at The Home Depot, but their stock was depleted. Hence the mail order. Anyway, I have the hardware and know there's a 1/4"clearance needed for each slide. But enough talk, how about action?
> 
> ...


"Pulled oak stock from my 'drawer sides salvage stock,'" - Smittyness. 

Moving along at a good clip and looking great. Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*A Bench is Added*

I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!

The legs are bought, and match the buffet exactly










Aprons are 2x material, but what kind? I purposely didn't include material cost of aprons in the bench quote because I knew I had something that'd do. And with a trip to the in-house "Land of Detrius," some very straight-grained fir stock appeared that's perfect bench material (yeah, sneak peak in the pic above):










Salvage from a couple of two-panel wood doors my BIL dropped off sometime last year. Didn't have room to store them forever, didn't need them, so I ripped the stiles into decent sized stock and put it aside. Now, it's getting used. Good stuff. Anyway, M&T joinery will fit this apron stock to the legs. Used the Steel City mortise first, then cut the tenons at the RAS. To check my work, I pulled the four legs and four apron pieces together. It rocked. No, not 'rocked' as in 'awesome,' but rocked as in 'not level / flat on the floor.' That means doing some fine-fitting when glue-up time came.



















Glued and clamped up the end-cap assemblies and that step was complete.










Second fit check now says the bench frame is now square, with all four legs hitting the floor, so the side aprons can now be glued up. To be on the safe side, while the glue cured for an hour or so I weighted the bench down with the Shop Sand Bags.










The Top of the Bench rq'd the last of my 2×6 stock, milled up the same way the buffet table top had been.




























Stain and clear coat remains, but bench is done! Thanks for looking!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Guy's a fricken machine! Just churning' the stuff out. Good looking bench Smitty, client should be pleased. I know I would be.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Sweet bench. Got the bid and got to work putting out a beauty of a bench. 
Lucky client.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Getting faster and better by this time… Scary how experience is such a good teacher, right?


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Smitty the bench looks great. Your clients are gonna be very happy. Gear up, more work will come your way after this.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Bench looks great! I understand that people are wanting benches more and more these days, so you're working in the sweet spot!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


geez Smitty, I can't even keep up reading the blogs. You're smoking right along.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Wow your getting fast man!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Smitty_Cabinetshop & Furniture

Now yer havin' Fun. And it looks Great.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Thanks, everyone.

Confession is, I was dragging my feet a bit getting to the drawers when the request came for the bench. It was what I did while the drawers waited. The blog was basically ready to go. So, 'objects in mirror are not as fast as they appear.'


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Going strong Smitty, very impressive work!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...





> So, objects in mirror are not as fast as they appear.


I agree with Don, I can hardly keep up reading! Dunno how you can work and type so quickly!

Progress looks great, BTW. you made the bench look pretty easy…


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Very nice work Smitty, but I must ask about these Shop Sand Bags. I still have not been able to locate a shop log. Now I need to find some shop sand bags?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Paul, unable to find a shop log? Hate to say it, but sand bags may be tougher than a log to come across… Maybe I need to have the fabric identified and sell some empties as 'You Fill' shop projects!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...





> Paul, unable to find a shop log? Hate to say it, but sand bags may be tougher than a log to come across… Maybe I need to have the fabric identified and sell some empties as You Fill shop projects!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I made some for the shooting bench out of the legs of a pair of old jeans.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Just like that, I'm out of business. Thanks Don…


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the idea Don! Sorry Smitty. Heading to the closet. I'm sure I have a pair that don't fit anymore. Any suggestions on the shop log, Don? Don't think an old shirt would work.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Just read the blog. Nice job all the way Smitty.

These are the kinds of projects I like most.

BTW, I also have a bunch of old pant legs, thanks Don ;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


shop log


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


^ Now THAT is one helluva shop log, Don! Why a yellow anvil?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...





> ^ Why a yellow anvil?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


It was in my price range, and it works well, and color is only skin deep. I've thought about stripping it from time to time, but its all about time.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Nice! ^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Bench is Added*
> 
> I exchanged some emails with the client during the course of the build -pics of what was in-work, along with pictures and any questions I had- and the subject of seating came up. I'm not a chairbuilder so I couldn't help there, but when the conversation included benches I was hooked. Specifically, adding one to the build that uses turned legs and matches the table / buffet set. Prepared a simple quote and got the job. So here's what it took to make a bench!
> 
> ...


Always looking for tips to incorporate re: the Workshop Style Guide, thought I'd start a Anvils & Shop Logs chapter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Finish and Deliver!*

Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).










Made good use of Minwax' Wood Conditioner, then stained tops apart from bases (those got primer, of course, then acrylic latex 'White', several coats for good coverage.










Table top shows planes marks (they wanted, I obliged), to good effect.










Last trick was rubbing out the three-coat poly / danish oil finishes on the buffet and farmhouse table. Liberal use of wax and steel wool, dry for a half-hour, buff out and done. Made for a very nice-to-the-touch finish.










My daughter kindly posed with the completed set prior to delivery. The table is large, but sure looks smallish in the background!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Finished product is great. Super job, Smitty.

With this one under the belt will you welcome more commissions in the future?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


I think so, Todd,

Thanks!

Project post is done.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Classic look, good job.

How did your initial time estimate compare to actual?


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Nice work Smitty, make sure the new owners have a link to the blog and project post.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Great job getting them to the finish line!


----------



## Cedarking (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Nice looking set.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Nice work, Smitty!
The finish looks great.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


great job Smitty they came out great!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


I like it. Good job on matching all those legs.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


That furniture is beautiful. You do nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Thank you, Charles! And everyone else for the comments!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Stellar work Smitty.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Finish and Deliver!*
> 
> Sorry, but there just aren't bunch of pics for this installment… I did show the 'client' several stain choices, and they picked 'double coverage' of Early American 203 (as I recall).
> 
> ...


Great project and beautiful results (both your daughter and the tables).


----------

